# what are these diesels costing you guys a month on payment?



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys

im just curious to how much your monthy payments are because a 335xi looks to be a few thousand cheaper on sticker price than the diesel

can i ask your apr , terms and payment amount? 

thanks


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

$890 @ 3.5% for 60 mo. But builded and ordered my own car. And boy am I happy


----------



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

What was your sticker price after build?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

$50430 plus $13k for taxes had to sell my 02 MCS to pay taxes


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

mine was used, original sticker $57k. Im paying $275/mo. This is kind of pointless though since youre not comparing leases, everyone will put down a different amount, probably a different APR, and different starting price. You should be able to get a 335xi for a bit less than a 335d. For me the difference was about $1500 for comparable models, plus a plane ticket since apparently nobody in CA bought their 335 with AWD.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

MayorMcCheese said:


> Hey guys
> 
> im just curious to how much your monthy payments are because a 335xi looks to be a few thousand cheaper on sticker price than the diesel
> 
> ...


Mayor McD, try using one of the multitude of car payment calculators available on almost any website. APRs have varied a lot since most of us purchased a new car. I think my BMW was about 3% @ 60 months through BoA but my new MB was 1.49% @ 60 months through USAA (that was a great deal!). Then you have to figure in adding tax, title and license minus any downpayment or trade-in (not in that order!).

The APR usually increases if you go longer than 60 months.

$50k at 60 months with a low APR (2-3%) should come out around $700-$750/month.


----------



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah agreed all payments will be different but its good to know the numbers though 

Im gonna get a diesel .. but if I find a awd one for 10 thousand less.. I gotta check that bad boy out lol 

But again im stuck in a lease.with 2yrs left and it.couldnt be gone fast enough .. but im curious what everyone pays for any future potential buyers out there this thread could help any buyer like myself


----------



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Mayor McD, try using one of the multitude of car payment calculators available on almost any website. APRs have varied a lot since most of us purchased a new car. I think my BMW was about 3% @ 60 months through BoA but my new MB was 1.49% @ 60 months through USAA (that was a great deal!). Then you have to figure in adding tax, title and license minus any downpayment or trade-in (not in that order!).
> 
> The APR usually increases if you go longer than 60 months.
> 
> $50k at 60 months with a low APR (2-3%) should come out around $700-$750/month.


1.49 is very good indeed especially for.60months most APRs are 3-4%

Used these diesels.are around 30-34 thousand .. I want to walk out of the dealership paying MAX 31 thousand with taxes and fees included thats.why im trying to find trade in values of these cars and.true market value my max payment is 525 a month .. im only 23 but I want to have my beautiful car and a nice place.to live and be.comfortable

My honda accord 2dr 6Mt in 2010 was 425a month for 66 months ( first financed car I got screwed) 21 thousand sticker price paid 33 thousand out the door with a co signer and 3 thousand down


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

$000.00
traded in a 2012 MINI Countryman and wrote a check for the X5. Done.


----------



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

Am I at all eligible for any tax credits for buying any year diesel? Besides the X5


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

MayorMcCheese said:


> Am I at all eligible for any tax credits for buying any year diesel? Besides the X5


I think I got $600 in 2009 when I bought my 2010. It was considered an Alternative Fuel Vehicle at the time. Not sure they are still included in this category.

The 335D was a no brainer back in the day with a $3,500 Eco Credit and then the tax deduction, which was a pure tax write down of $600.00.:thumbup:


----------



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.government-fleet.com/new...-infrastructure-tax-credits.aspx?prestitial=1

would this technically be considered for our diesel? ... well your diesels.. but it sais fleet vehicle..


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

2013 - 0.9, 900.00, 36month
Used trade on rest, Investment guy
said .9 lower than what earning so
just pay on it


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

MayorMcCheese said:


> Am I at all eligible for any tax credits for buying any year diesel? Besides the X5


No. Only get it when band new.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mfk (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got a 72 month loan at 2.99%. I was going to put down something but I was told the rate would be the same. So I decided to go with longest term possible with zero down. I think anytime someone wants to lend you money for 6 years at a low rate, you take it.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

60 month loan at 1.9% on a 09 CPO car purchased 5/13. Payment is $461.00


----------



## MayorMcCheese (Aug 30, 2013)

totitan said:


> 60 month loan at 1.9% on a 09 CPO car purchased 5/13. Payment is $461.00


That's.exactly the price I want to be.at .. u had.to of put.a.few.thousand.down though.for.60 months


----------



## algreen345 (Oct 18, 2011)

*335d*

Best time to buy a BWM diesel is in the winter. Diesels are not America's favorite BMW and the 335d is rear wheel drive and for some reason people in the NE think they don't do well in snow. I picked up a 2011 335D in November 2012. List was $55K. After the Eco Credit and some hard negotiating, I got it for $43K, on a lease @$560/month with a $30K residual in 2014. Haven't decided yet if I will buy it out. Love the car, but BMW service on Long Island is just aweful - you either get a circus at Bayside or incompetance with Hassel. That's the only thing keeping me from getting another one.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Hassel, that's a good name for a BMW dealer


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

MayorMcCheese said:


> That's.exactly the price I want to be.at .. u had.to of put.a.few.thousand.down though.for.60 months


I traded in our 03 Q45 with 200K and damaged exhaust and steering rack from my wife running over stuff. I think they gave me $4500, which I was happy with.


----------



## Cscott2.0 (Sep 13, 2013)

New to the forum but been reading up over the last month and looking to jump into a 335d 2011 sport pkg... I loved the room of the new passat but the engine and drivetrain of the 335 made my decision!

I am trying to decide on whether to get friend to find me one at auction for around 26-28k vs buying a CPO for around 33-35.

Over 60 months, I'm looking at payments of ~450 vs ~565. Reading about the emissions issues makes me lean towards the CPO. Can anyone tell me the difference between the CPO vs the platinum 6/100 purchased through Daniel @ Pacific ?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

CPO is equivalent togold pan. Platinum adds nav and sound systems for the most part. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bigbodybimmer (Feb 11, 2005)

Used 2011 sport 335d
$35k with 25,000 miles
2.9% @60 months 
$630 a month


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## scootle (Jan 1, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> I think I got $600 in 2009 when I bought my 2010. It was considered an Alternative Fuel Vehicle at the time. Not sure they are still included in this category.
> 
> The 335D was a no brainer back in the day with a $3,500 Eco Credit and then the tax deduction, which was a pure tax write down of $600.00.:thumbup:


I picked up my 2011 335d (sport/premium/etc.) at the zero-hour with the $3500 eco credit and $1500 dealer incentives back in Dec of 2010. OP here. There was also the IRS/Federal Lean Burn Tax credit of $900 to sweeten the deal. MSRP was $54,300 at the time, I think my negotiated price on a 3yr/30k mi lease was $47,530, with a residual of $30,408.

Current BMWFS deals for CPO cars is offering 0.9 APR for 48 months, so that may work out well for those in the CPO market if you can make the slightly higher monthlies. Seems the sweet spot for most CPO 335d's sits in the $35k range right now (Sep 2013). There is apparent demand for these cars still because they are discontinued and I'm not sure anyone in my area has seen any sign of the 2014 328d variants yet...


----------

